# Brand Spanky New Beekeeper in Dallas, TX!



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello from smokin' hot Dallas! A friend split his hive with me in April of this year and I have been bee obsessed ever since. We harvested our first honey this last weekend...it was awesome! LOVE dabeez!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome! Wow, if you went from a split to surplus honey in this heat in three months, you better take care of those bees!


----------



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

ArkansasBK said:


> Welcome! Wow, if you went from a split to surplus honey in this heat in three months, you better take care of those bees!


I am so protective of my bees .....trying to learn as much as possible to be a good bee mama!!! My babies made some amazing very light honey.....quite different from the original hive which produced much darker honey. I have lots of flowers and a number of water sources very nearby....they seem to be very happy!!! Glad to have found this forum!!!


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome 

do you get mesquite honey in Dallas

Dave


----------



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Dave360 said:


> Welcome
> 
> do you get mesquite honey in Dallas
> 
> I have not looked for Mesquite honey! I live in east Dallas so I am not far from Mesquite.....there is a beekeeper here that does "zip code" honey so I am sure he could get some!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Carol!


----------



## Fire Eye (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you feeding your hive sugar water. this could atribute to light honey.


----------



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Fire Eye said:


> Are you feeding your hive sugar water. this could atribute to light honey.


Actually no, I haven't been feeding them, although I plan to start very shortly. They did the light honey all by themselves. Clearly the flowers they have to choose from as the original hive produces a much darker honey!


----------



## Fire Eye (Jul 20, 2011)

That sounds great. I started two new hives in May and am still feeding them each two quarts a day. Good luck. 
PS My daughter just moved to San Antonio last month so I know how hot its been for you all.


----------



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Fire Eye said:


> That sounds great. I started two new hives in May and am still feeding them each two quarts a day. Good luck.
> PS My daughter just moved to San Antonio last month so I know how hot its been for you all.


Good night NURSE! Two quarts??? I better go stock up on sugar. I am really basically completely ignorant about bees. It was a happy accident that my friend wanted a place to split his hive and I said oh heck bring 'em here. Now I am totally in love with them! So I am literally JUST beginning to learn!

Oh yes, this is the 19th day in a row of 100+ temps....it is the pits. Poor bees. Thank goodness I have a pond for them to hang out in. Wish I could jump in myself! LOL!


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Carol welcome to beekeeping!
Im about an hour west of you so trust me, my girls and I are feeling the heat. If it were not for the mesquite tree blooms I doubt they would have had much. Might I suggest joining a bee club, I am not sure how far from Mckinney you are but they are suppose to have a fantastic club. Here is their link.
http://cchba.org/

Jason


----------



## Carol Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Jaseemtp said:


> Carol welcome to beekeeping!
> Im about an hour west of you so trust me, my girls and I are feeling the heat. If it were not for the mesquite tree blooms I doubt they would have had much. Might I suggest joining a bee club, I am not sure how far from Mckinney you are but they are suppose to have a fantastic club. Here is their link.
> http://cchba.org/
> 
> Thanks very much for the link....I am not super close to McKinney and I looked at their club and I can't make their meetings. Sigh. However if you have heard of Brandon Pollard--he is in our neighborhood and at a farmers market near me twice a month so he is a really good source for questions. I am really lucky in terms of what the bees have to munch on around my house--I live on a greenbelt and almost every person in the neighborhood has a number of crape myrtles that are still blooming....trumpet vines have also been very popular with the bees and so have Roses of Sharon. Plus there is a huge fall of Seven Sisters Roses right above the hive--they covered that up when the roses were blooming! LOL...I have all the close neighbors paying attention to the bees...LOL! We are lucky to still have a lot for them to feed on...I just have to get my feeders out now that we have robbed them of some of their very yummy honey! I fell into bee keeping accidentally--just planned to let my friend have a hive at my house and let him take care of it. Now he tells everyone he lost his bees. ;-)


----------

